# What the heck is up with goat hoof trimmers???!!!



## that's*satyrical (Oct 13, 2011)

You would think when someone was making a product for a specific purpose that the product would be able to perform its job well. So I get the orange handle goat hoof trimmers that others have raved about. I was just going to get pruning shears like the breeder I got my baby from suggested, but since these things got 5 stars and I was already ordering from Jeffers & needed $60 to get free shipping I figured I'd give it a shot. Big mistake!! They suck! They are not sharp enough to cut butter let alone trim hooves. How can you make a product for something specific & have it be such a complete fail??? Sorry, had to vent, off to find the pruning shears....


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 13, 2011)

I'll have to look up the ones your talking about. I just use my horse hoof trimming gear on the goats, works great and was 'free' since I already had it.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 13, 2011)

These new goats hooves are ridiculously long & I asked the lady I bought them from to please trim before I picked up the goats...she said she did, *but*....doesn't look like it.  Then I tried the trimmers (she gave me the same ones I bought with the goat purchase) and I see *WHY* she didn't trim them first......


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow, I have had my orange handled trimmers for over 12 years and have only had to sharpen them once. I have 2 pairs and they work great for me. Maybe you just happened to get a bad pair or something.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 13, 2011)

I have those same trimmers, they come in green too at TSC, and I like them. EXCEPT when you are dealing with a hugely overgrown foot that has solidified.  Then you almost need a dremmel tool.  For regular trim ups they are faboo and you will get much use out of them once her feets are not encased in concrete like hoof material.     

We acquired a grossly malnourished nubian mix last year that had cement blocks for hooves. They were overgrown, super thick and rock hard.  It took my husband and some roofing shears to get through them.  After 6 mos of actual feed and minerals her feet were much better.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 13, 2011)

What do you use to sharpen them? My husband told me you can't sharpen them. He probably just doesn't feel like doing it...lol


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 13, 2011)

we don't like the orange handle onse either, The greenish blue handled onse are sturdier. They are a little bigger than the orange, so if you have real small hands the green onse take some getting used to.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 13, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> What do you use to sharpen them? My husband told me you can't sharpen them. He probably just doesn't feel like doing it...lol


My husband sharpens ours. Not sure what he uses, I think he just grinds them. like when he sharpens the lawnmower blades. 



this reminds me that I have always wanted to try the accusharp brand of knife sharpener on the hoof trimmers, but I have never gotten the one I need.

We love the accusharp knife sharpener that we have. It is very safe to use, and sharpens quit well. for just a little hand held sharpener. 

http://www.amazon.com/Sharp-008-Tex...6?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1318507761&sr=1-6


There is also a garden tool version and a scissors version(sharpens blade on one side).  I have always wanted to try them, but have not gotten around to ordering them.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 13, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> I have those same trimmers, they come in green too at TSC, and I like them. EXCEPT when you are dealing with a hugely overgrown foot that has solidified.  Then you almost need a dremmel tool.  For regular trim ups they are faboo and you will get much use out of them once her feets are not encased in concrete like hoof material.
> 
> We acquired a grossly malnourished nubian mix last year that had cement blocks for hooves. They were overgrown, super thick and rock hard.  It took my husband and some roofing shears to get through them.  After 6 mos of actual feed and minerals her feet were much better.


hmmm this is good to know. I think hubby has a dremmel tool. Looks like he'll be doing some 1st time clipping for the girls....


----------



## daisychick (Oct 13, 2011)

My 2 new does had really hard outer hooves when I got them.  I had to use my horse hoof trimmer to get the hard stuff off and then I could clip the rest with the regular goat trimmers.  Then if you keep it maintained the smaller trimmers work every time.


----------



## elevan (Oct 13, 2011)

I have the green handled ones from TSC.  I complain about them all the time but they do work.  I just don't like the way they fit my hand, I guess  :/


----------



## Chaty (Oct 13, 2011)

I dont care for the green or orange trimmers I got mine off Ebay and they are stainless steel and have a cushioned handle and got them for $5.00 a pair with free shipping. Check Ebay and see what you find there, you never know and I love mine as they keep their edge and dont fold over like the others.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Oct 13, 2011)

I HATED the hoof trimmers I originally bought.  LOVE my rose pruning shears.  They're extremely sharp and I like the tapered, curved tips.


----------



## Teeah3612 (Oct 13, 2011)

At what age do you have to trim their hooves for the first time?


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't know if there is a time you 'have to' start but when I picked up my original boys they were 2 and 3 months old and I checked their feet and gave them a tiny tidy up and I just keep an eye on them. One has very good feet that need little work, the other needs his done about twice as often. The ladies had never had their feet done when I got them at about 8 or 9 months old but their feet were horrid.


----------



## kstaven (Oct 13, 2011)

What your trimming schedule ends up being really depends on the terrain they traverse daily. Flat land pasture goats can easily mean 3x a year while those of us who live in mountain terrain just need to do minor work once a year on average.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 14, 2011)

IF they are in the barn for the winter and on a lot of grain(like when milking or nursing), be prepared to trim their feet every 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## chels24 (Oct 14, 2011)

After hearing other Boer breeders rave about how these trimmers are the best for hard hooves I finally bought a pair. I haven't gotten them yet so I don't know how well they work, but if they are good I'll let you know. 

http://www.amazon.com/Corona-Clippe...R9YU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318607852&sr=8-1


----------



## zzGypsy (Oct 16, 2011)

I use the green handled hoof shears on softer hooves and my horse-trimming nippers on harder hooves (takes two people, but they've got long handles and leverge). I've got one goat with rock-hard hooves and the green shears don't get it done at all.  hoof nippers - no problem.

our shearer uses Burdizo hoof shears, he swears by them.  does 100's of hooves before they need sharpening.  a bit more expensive, but it's a professional tool designed for heavy use.


----------



## Stacykins (Oct 16, 2011)

Does anyone have any shear/hoof trimmer recommendations for Dwarf Nigerian goats (guessing they need a smaller size). I have medium sized paws (at least my glove size is always medium), so a standard grip would work well for me.


----------



## zzGypsy (Oct 16, 2011)

Stacykins said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any shear/hoof trimmer recommendations for Dwarf Nigerian goats (guessing they need a smaller size). I have medium sized paws (at least my glove size is always medium), so a standard grip would work well for me.


the green handled hoof shears have narrow blades and are fairly easy to manipulate in small spaces.


----------

